# Colnago Strada SC (Scandium)



## 19surf74 (Feb 1, 2009)

Looking for some info on this particular bike. Seems it was made last in 2006? Found one in a shop here in Japan. NOS! Frame/Fork going for 89,000 yen, or about $890. Any info would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Sablotny (Aug 15, 2002)

I could never quite figure out the relationship between the Strada Scandium and my bike, the Dream. Seemed like Columbus' Scandium tubeset was the next notch up from the Airplane the Dream is made from, but the frame itself was one notch below the Dream in the Colnago catalog and price list. Anyway, I think a NOS frame and fork would easily be worth double the $890 price tag, so... buy! buy! buy!


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

Sablotny said:


> I could never quite figure out the relationship between the Strada Scandium and my bike, the Dream. Seemed like Columbus' Scandium tubeset was the next notch up from the Airplane the Dream is made from, but the frame itself was one notch below the Dream in the Colnago catalog and price list.  Anyway, I think a NOS frame and fork would easily be worth double the $890 price tag, so... buy! buy! buy!


There are a bunch of them on ebay right now for $890, and I am debating buying one. Problem is that I have had problems before with the vendor selling them and I don't know if I want to deal with him again. On top of that, I don't know if I want my wife to kill me. I'll probably pass.

I also think that the Strada Scandium was sized differently than the Dream or the Active, and I think Slabotny has it slightly wrong. When all three frames were available from Colnago, the Active 2 was the entry level aluminum frame, followed by the Strada SC in Scandium, followed by the Dream HX. I believe the Dream HX was the more expensive of the 3 because it was the lightest, but not by much. Of course, I am going off of memory here and could be completely wrong.


----------



## Sablotny (Aug 15, 2002)

Wow, I should have checked Ebay. Low-low prices. The Strada has aluminum chainstays, my Dream has carbon. The carbon stays look great, but honestly I get some rear end wag when really hammering and probably wouldn't mind the aluminum.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

Sablotny said:


> Wow, I should have checked Ebay. Low-low prices. The Strada has aluminum chainstays, my Dream has carbon. The carbon stays look great, but honestly I get some rear end wag when really hammering and probably wouldn't mind the aluminum.


You are welcome. I actually just double checked the listings, and there really isn't a frame that fits me. I could go with the 48 sloping, but I'm not a big fan of the pink ribbon on it. If it was NS03, I'd buy it in a heart beat to match my Arte and Cristallo. LOL


----------

